# Fillable Tenancy Contract



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi,

I am looking for the latest version of Tenancy Contract template (fillable). I found one (see link) but doesn't permit to fill it.

https://ejari.gov.ae/PublicPages/Downloads/Unified Tenancy Contract 1.4.pdf

Thanks.
Debbie


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

debbie790 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for the latest version of Tenancy Contract template (fillable). I found one (see link) but doesn't permit to fill it.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Just go to an online pdf to word converter - then you can complete it in word.
You can then convert it back to pdf again!
Cheers
Steve


----------

